

A gentle introduction to elliptic-curve cryptography - lisper
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6jTFxQaUJA

======
scentoni
Previous discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8816726](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8816726)

~~~
lisper
Doh. Thanks.

